# Scanner im Netzwerk



## Robert Steichele (13. Juli 2005)

Kennt jemand (und kann es empfehlen) ein gutes Programm, welches einen lokalen Scanner im Netzwerk für andere Rechner freigibt?

Habe heute Scanshare und Remotescan getestet, wobei das erste zu wenig Optionen hat (man keinen Bildausschnitt festlegen) und das zweite nicht bezahlbar ist. 

Soll für einen Kunden sein, der 11 PC-Räume mit 16 Schülerrechnern und einem Lehrerrechner hat. Das sind dann 11 Scanner.


----------



## Pianoman (18. Juli 2005)

Bei meinem HP Scanjet 6300ADF ist eine Scanner-Sharing Software dabei gewesen, mit der man remote scannen kann. Vielleicht funktioniert die auch für andere Scanner, könntest Du mal ausprobieren. Die SW gibts auf der HP Website kostenlos zum Runterladen.
Grüße.


----------



## Robert Steichele (18. Juli 2005)

Es ist ja ein HP-Scanner (ScanJet 7400C). Die Software (Lan Host) ist auch dabei, funktioniert aber leider in Verbindung mit Windows XP nicht. Genau dies hat mir auch die FAQ von HP und ein Supportmitarbeiter an der Hotline bestätigt.


----------

